# Lathe repair help needed...



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Need a little expert advice. My old buddy that I turned onto lathes has a jet mini VS...The VS box quit working..no off and on or nothing. Motor runs just fine when hot wired.. New switch didnt work. New VS box is two hundred bucks..so that's out. Inside VS box is a PC board and that may be fried...
Any suggestions...or is new lathe the option. Told him I thought he could hot wire it with a rheostaat switch...or just regulate the speed by adjusting the belts...
Any help appreciated


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

One of mine did that. I called Jet and they sent me a new box for free. It was a used unit too. Not sure how old it was but surly out of warrenty.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> One of mine did that. I called Jet and they sent me a new box for free. It was a used unit too. Not sure how old it was but surly out of warrenty.


Gracias, Amigo...I'll give it a try.. All they can say is yes or no..:cheers:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

You might wait till Bill gives his take on this problem. Remember he is a member of IAP.:biggrin:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Dang, Bobby !!!!... Thanks for the advice on contacting Jet.. Called them this past SATURDAY...explained the trouble...and TODAY (four days later)received a new VS box from them for nuthin'.. and the lathe was WAY out of warranty... Jet may be a little higher in price than others...but they made a customer for life with the way they handled this....

Hope you're feeling better.. Anything I can do...lemme know.. :cheers:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

hey, what are you gonna do with the old VS box?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> hey, what are you gonna do with the old VS box?


Thought I might shine it up nice..and put it on craiglist for $100 (half the price of a new one)...and not mention that it doesn't work.. Whatcha think ???

just kidding, of course, Shawn.. If you want it ..you got it..gratis.. George did take the switch out and replace it..but otherwise it's all there. Think he fried the board in it...but we don't know how to fix it.

If you still want it..lemme know...FOB..my office (near Rice Village)...or my trailer (near Galleria).. Should have it in hand first of next week.. Can pick it up either place any time any day..except Thursdays (Mommas beauty parlor day.LOL) Pick a time and place and I'll PM you the address...:spineyes:

One other addendum...while reading up on it the manual said that with VS lathes, they should always be in 'low' when starting before toggling switch on. Something about building up load. Never knew that.. George probably ran the lathe ten times more timewise than I ever did and that may be what happened to the switch..Just an FYI for everybody with VS...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

sure, I'll swing by the trailer and get it. I've been there once or twice before - but it's been a while...so I'll definitely need the address.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> sure, I'll swing by the trailer and get it. I've been there once or twice before - but it's been a while...so I'll definitely need the address.


PM en route...:work:


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Sure beats Delta at $1100.00 or so. My son came up with a replacement for around $300.00 and it works fine - just doesn't show the approx. speed so I had to make a conversion chart for it.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

What number did ya'll call?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Why knot just drop .13 cents for a pen? Or maybe a little more if you want a custom one? :biggrin:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> Why knot just drop .13 cents for a pen? Or maybe a little more if you want a custom one? :biggrin:


OK, Steve...I got the hint.... One 13 cent pen coming up for yore 'birthday'..:biggrin:


----------

